# Research Paper - Help!



## lightingguy1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm in need of Famous Lighting Technicians and Pioneers in our Industry for my Grade's Research paper.


Please list below!

Thanks!
-Lightingguy1


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe would be better if you explained a little better. Are you looking for theatre designers or any type of entertainment? When you say pioneers, do you mean individuals or companies also?


----------



## lightingguy1 (Mar 20, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Maybe would be better if you explained a little better. Are you looking for theatre designers or any type of entertainment? When you say pioneers, do you mean individuals or companies also?


 

Oh sorry for that! I was typing in a panic. Actually Theatre or Film - I dont care! I just need a source (Document) that can be cited. Pioneers need to be people.

Thnx!
-Lightingguy1


----------



## Footer (Mar 20, 2011)

I can think of a few on this very forum. I would start here: Tony Award - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and here: USITT Award - USITT.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Mar 20, 2011)

For Pioneers,

Im thinking: Fred and Bill Foster and Charles & Olga Altman 

Who started kiegel?(if I spelled that correctly)

Anymore sugestions?

Thnx!
-Lightingguy1


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 20, 2011)

lightingguy1 said:


> ...Who started kiegel?(if I spelled that correctly) ...


Brothers John T. and Anton Kliegl. Consider also Ed Kook, Joseph Levy, Louis Hartman, George Izenour, Joel Rubin, Ariel Davis, George Van Buren, Wally Russell, David Cunningham, or anyone on this list: Fellows List - USITT .

See also the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/6808-historical-research-stage-lighting.html .


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 20, 2011)

Stanley McCandless, Tharon Musser One for each list. List of lighting designers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wasn't Steve Terry involved with Tharon Musser when she computerized A Chorus Line?


----------



## lightingguy1 (Mar 21, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Stanley McCandless, Tharon Musser One for each list. List of lighting designers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Wasn't Steve Terry involved with Tharon Musser when she computerized A Chorus Line?


 
+1 on the Tharon Musser I have her and Roger Morgan under Famous People(Going to add more) 

Charles Altman under the Pioneers sections - Going to add some more aswell

PS- If anyone from ETC is following this Post - I would love to have a phone interview (or even a skype call) with Mr. Foster.


----------



## Footer (Mar 21, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Stanley McCandless, Tharon Musser One for each list. List of lighting designers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Wasn't Steve Terry involved with Tharon Musser when she computerized A Chorus Line?


 Yup. Just one of many contributions he has made to the industry. 


...... Something involving tapatalk.......


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 21, 2011)

Should Richard Pilbrow be on the list somewhere?


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 24, 2011)

There's a great article in this months Live Drsign that could help you.


----------

